# Neuer aus Oberbayern



## Wels (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich lese in Euerem Forum schon eineige Zeit mit. Ich finds Klasse.  
Ich baue gerade selber einen Gartenteich. Ich hoffe auf viele Tipps von Euch.
Auf regen Erfahrungsaustausch freue ich mich.

Gruß Franz


----------



## Thorsten (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Hallo Franz,

na dann an dieser Stelle herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Wenn Fragen sind immer raus damit.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Servus Franz

Von mir auch ein herzlich Willkommen !!!

Freue mich schon auf deine Fotos von der Baustelle.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## rainthanner (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Hallo aus Niederbayern, nach Oberbayern.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Lurch (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Auch einen Gruß aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Hallo Franz,

und von mir einen Willkommensgruß aus dem schönen Sachsen 

Zeig uns doch mal ein Bildchen vom Ort des Geschehens! 
Wir sind hier nämlich gar nicht neugierig   

Viel Spaß bei uns im Forum!


----------



## Wels (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Hallo 
Mein Teich ist vollgelaufen...und schon das erste Problem!!!
Beim bepflanzen habe ich mit entsetzen festgestellt dass trotz gewissenhafter
abdeckung ein Loch ind der Folie ist!! Irgendwie hat sich ein stück draht ...wer weiß wo der herkam ein loch gebohrt. Draht ist raus was aber mach ich mit dem Loch???? 
Bitte um Hilfe
Ps bilder kommen noch


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Hallo Franz,

wenn möglich flicken!?
Um Dir da richtig weiterhelfen zu können, müssten wir wissen um welche Folie es sich handelt! PE, PVC, EPDM??


----------



## Wels (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Hallo Annet
Gute Frage ich hab sie beim Hagebau gekauft! Welche das ist weiß ich leider nicht :-( . ich hab eine falte gemacht und sie mit einer Klammer überm Loch zusammengerückt.Ich denk so ein Stöpsel wie sie beim Reifenflicken benutzt werden könnte auch gehen oder?? das blöde ist das Loch befindet sich unterhalb der hälfte also ablassen wär die schlechteste Lösung


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

hallo __ wels!
das ist wirklich ärgerlich, war bei uns aber leider auch passiert: im untersten drittel natürlich!! es blieb uns nichts anderes übrig, als das wasser abzulassen und mit spezialfolienkleber einen flicken aus einem reststück folie aufzukleben. hält bombenfest!! musste aber eine weile an der luft trocknen..  ich habe aber auch schon von klebern gehört, die man unter wasser verarbeiten kann, aber dann wirst du eine taucherausrüstung brauchen, oder??  
auf jeden fall gutes gelingen!
viele grüße
katja


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neuer aus Oberbayern*

Hallo Franz,

dann würde ich den Verkäufer beim Hornbach einfach fragen (anrufen geht sicherlich auch).
Die haben dort sicherlich auch gleich die passende Ausrüstung zum Kleben parat.

Der Allround-Kleber, den Katja meint, müßte Innotec oder Adhesal heißen  

Wir haben unsere PVC Folie mit dem passenden Kleber verklebt (L-förmiger Teich). Gabs im gleichen Laden wie die Folie. Vorher wird die Stelle mit Aceton gereinigt.

Beim Flicken würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen. Wenn der Teich erstmal eingefahren und richtig eingewachsen ist ärgert Ihr Euch schwarz, wenn was passiert (Wasserverlust)! 
Jetzt ist die Folie auch noch relativ sauber-noch ein Grund mehr es jetzt *richtig* zu erledigen.

Viel Erfolg beim Flicken!


----------

